# OMG the ghost ootheca hatched!!



## cwebster (Nov 24, 2018)

Just checked and there are dozens of tiny ghostlets. Divided them into two larger deli cups with places to climb, misted the cups, and added melanogasters. They are adorable! MantisGirl13, thanks so very much for the ootheca!!  Where do people get the plastic bug ladders?


----------



## cwebster (Nov 24, 2018)

All the replies disappeared, not sure why.


----------



## cwebster (Nov 24, 2018)

Egg was 8a mated 9/26 and hatched 10/6...at least two dozen nymphs so far.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 24, 2018)

cwebster said:


> Egg was 8a mated 9/26 and hatched 10/6...at least two dozen nymphs so far.


Awesome! It is weird that it just hatched, because 9a hatched a few days ago already!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## cwebster (Nov 24, 2018)

Worth waiting for.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 24, 2018)

cwebster said:


> Worth waiting for.


For sure!! We need some pics!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 24, 2018)

Gratz on the hatch  



MantisGirl13 said:


> For sure!! We need some pics!


yup, I like to see the little ghostlets


----------



## Graceface (Nov 25, 2018)

Gratz on the hatch! It's so exciting to find all those babies ❤ 



cwebster said:


> Where do people get the plastic bug ladders?


They are made from plastic canvas, a needlepoint/yarn craft tool. You can find it Here from Hobby Lobby, or at any craft store. Best part, imo, is that they are easy to trim to whatever size you need, come in a variety of colors, and are easy to sanitize and reuse.


----------



## cwebster (Nov 26, 2018)

Thank you for the info about the bug ladders. How do you create a feeding and misting hole in the deli cup? At the bottom, plugged with styrofoam? How do you get the tiny melanogaster flies in? Thanks!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 26, 2018)

Use a knife to cut a hole in the lid and plug it with a piece of sponge or something.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## cwebster (Jan 5, 2019)

They have grown so fast! Six weeks old now. Sorry i didnt get baby photos done.   Am wondering about whether i need to move them into more deli cups ( there are five to eight  in three cups). They are eating tons if melanogasters and i hardly ever see them molt but they keep growing. A stupid question...people always talk about various stages...how can you tell what stage a ghost mantis is ( like L3, L4 etc)? How long can they live commiunally without cannibalism?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 6, 2019)

I am glad they are doing well! You can know what instar a mantis is in by counting all of the molts it has had. When they hatch they are L1. When they molt once, L2, after another molt, L3, etc. 

They can live communally all their lives, but it is best to separate them at L4.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## cwebster (Jan 6, 2019)

I have no idea how many times they have molted. If they hatched 11/24, they would be about what, 43 days old? Saw a picture that might help? So it sounds like tgey are L4 so i should separate them. Do they have to each be in their own container or can i put a group in a larger mesh cube? There are a lot of them.  Am also aving difficulty telling males from females ( have two older adults ...one has wing buds and one has wings).


----------



## Graceface (Jan 7, 2019)

I've seen some info graphics on determining instars as well as male VS female. If you Google them you will be able to check your Mantids against the pictures. However, If you post us some pictures, we can probably help you determine both. The difference of L3 VS L4 will be visibly apparent, as will their sex.


----------



## Graceface (Jan 7, 2019)

cwebster said:


> Am also aving difficulty telling males from females ( have two older adults ...one has wing buds and one has wings).


A mantis is only an adult once it has wings. If it has wing buds but no wings, it is a subadult. 

Ghosts are quite easy to sex due to their crown aka the funky hat on their head. Males have tall, jagged and bent crowns, as well as larger, thicker antennae. Females have more wide and symmetrical crowns. If you post some pics, we can help


----------

